# Can't download mobile banking app on Fire HD



## SeymourKopath

My bank's mobile banking app is not in the Kindle App Store. So, using the Fire HD's web browser, I went directly to my bank's mobile website to try and download it that way. When I click on the link for the Android version of the app, the Fire HD presents me with the following dialog: "This app is trying to open a link with an external market that is not available on Kindle Fire. Would you like to open this link with the Amazon Appstore instead?" I can choose Continue or Cancel.

Clicking Continue takes me to the Amazon Appstore, where the app doesn't live.

Clicking Cancel leaves me in the browser with a blank window.

I'm looking for advice on how to get this app on my Fire HD. Can it be sideloaded if I can download it to my computer? If so, what folder on the Fire HD should I put the app file in?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If it's available at 1Mobile or GetJar you can probably get it there. But many of the banks only distribute through Google.

To get it from 1Mobile or GetJar, go to those sites via the browser and download the store app. Then you can use that to find apps same as you would with Amazon's appstore or Google play.

If you can only get it from Google, you may be able to d/l it from Google play to another Android device and then copy the apk file. But that's not something I've ever done. . . . .

I'm going to move this to Fire Talk as it deals with Fire apps -- I'm pretty sure someone there can tell you how to get an app from Google Play -- even without rooting the device.

BTW, what's the bank? There are some available at Amazon; here's the link for 'financial' apps: http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=mas_lftnav_Finance?ie=UTF8&node=2478832011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=browse&pf_rd_r=0Q9SZ6431K14A1QR8EZ0&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1555778982&pf_rd_i=2350149011 It includes a number of the bigger banks -- and some smaller ones -- as well as a bunch of generic financial apps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> My bank's mobile banking app is not in the Kindle App Store. So, using the Fire HD's web browser, I went directly to my bank's mobile website to try and download it that way. When I click on the link for the Android version of the app, the Fire HD presents me with the following dialog: "This app is trying to open a link with an external market that is not available on Kindle Fire. Would you like to open this link with the Amazon Appstore instead?" I can choose Continue or Cancel.
> 
> Clicking Continue takes me to the Amazon Appstore, where the app doesn't live.
> 
> Clicking Cancel leaves me in the browser with a blank window.
> 
> I'm looking for advice on how to get this app on my Fire HD. Can it be sideloaded if I can download it to my computer? If so, what folder on the Fire HD should I put the app file in?


I'm pretty sure that's the message you get if you try to download an app from outside the Appstore but haven't authorized installation of applications from unknown sources. Have you done this? To do so, swipe to bring down the top menu, tap on More... > Device (you may have to scroll down to see Device) > Allow Installation of Applications from unknown sources. Make sure it's "On."

Then, try again. Note that if clicking on the link now takes you to Google Play, you'll have to look for the app on one of the sites Ann mentioned, unless you have another Android device, as the Fire doesn't sync with the Google store.

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

> If it's available at 1Mobile or GetJar you can probably get it there. But many of the banks only distribute through Google.
> 
> To get it from 1Mobile or GetJar, go to those sites via the browser and download the store app. Then you can use that to find apps same as you would with Amazon's appstore or Google play.


Thanks for the sites. I'll check them out later today.



> If you can only get it from Google, you may be able to d/l it from Google play to another Android device and then copy the apk file. But that's not something I've ever done. . . . .


Unfortunately, we don't have another Android device.



> BTW, what's the bank?


SunTrust. They are not on the list that your link takes me too either. If the 2 sites above don't work, I guess I'm stuck. About the only thing I'd be able to do with the app that I can't do on the bank's mobile site is deposit checks. Was looking forward to trying out that feature. I guess I'll have to get out of the house once in a while to deposit them at the branch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seymour,

have you authorized installation of apps from unknown sources (see my prior post)?

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the message you get if you try to download an app from outside the Appstore but haven't authorized installation of applications from unknown sources. Have you done this? To do so, swipe to bring down the top menu, tap on More... > Device (you may have to scroll down to see Device) > Allow Installation of Applications from unknown sources. Make sure it's "On."
> 
> Then, try again. Note that if clicking on the link now takes you to Google Play, you'll have to look for the app on one of the sites Ann mentioned, unless you have another Android device, as the Fire doesn't sync with the Google store.
> 
> Betsy


Allow Installation of Apps From Unknown Sources was Off. I changed it to On. Then turned the Fire off, then back on. Tried the installation again. Still wants to go through Google Play, which, as you mentioned, is locked out of the Fire [boo to Amazon for that]. I'll check out the sites Ann mentioned later today. I hope one of them works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> Allow Installation of Apps From Unknown Sources was Off. I changed it to On. Then turned the Fire off, then back on. Tried the installation again. Still wants to go through Google Play, which, as you mentioned, is locked out of the Fire [boo to Amazon for that]. I'll check out the sites Ann mentioned later today. I hope one of them works.


You might also contact Suntrust and let them know. There must be a link to customer service somewhere on the site. Some organizations will have an option to download the app directly. Surely SunTrust would like to maximize the availability of the app.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you really hate to leave your house  You might see if there's a 'scan deposit' system available.  Navy Federal has one.  Yes, you can take pictures with the phone to deposit, but if you have a scanner on your home system you can use it as well.  Pick the account, fill in the date and amount of the check, scan both sides and submit via the website.  But, yeah, definitely tell your financial institution you'd like them to make their app available via Amazon. (I'm betting you WON'T find it on 1Mobile or GetJar.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you really hate to leave your house  You might see if there's a 'scan deposit' system available. Navy Federal has one. Yes, you can take pictures with the phone to deposit, but if you have a scanner on your home system you can use it as well. Pick the account, fill in the date and amount of the check, scan both sides and submit via the website.


Interesting. Do you just hang on to the paper check yourself?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting. Do you just hang on to the paper check yourself?
> 
> Betsy


Yep. Once you do the deposit they give you a confirmation number which I write on the check as well as the date I deposited it. They say not to destroy the check for at least two days -- I keep it until the next time I reconcile my account and then shred it.

Within a couple of minutes of submitting the deposit I get an email that says they received it and it's never more than an hour or two till I get an email saying it's been posted. On weekdays I generally get the posting confirmation within 10 minutes, but it can be a little longer on weekends.

Of course, all this presupposes you have a compatible scanner.  Most newer ones are compatible.

The prior 'do it yourself' method was to fill out the information on line and then mail the checks to them within 5 days or something. So they'd credit it right away, but still wanted to see the checks. With this method -- which you do have to get approved for, you don't have to send them anything.


----------

